# Sadzīves tehnika >  Veļasmašīna neņem ūdeni.

## krabis

Labdien!

Ir veļasmašīna Ariston Margherita 2000 AL109X. Jau gadus trīs kalpoja nevainojami, bet nupat vienā mirklī izdomāja saniķoties. Ieslēdzot vienkārši neņem ūdeni. Pārbaudīju: Spriegums pienāk, ieslēgšanas poga nostrādā, durvju slēdzis nostrādā, ūdens pienāk, spiediens normāls, filtrus iztīriju. Nepadodas spriegums uz ūdens vārstu, līdz ar to arī tālāk nekas nenotiek. Varbūt kāds ir sastapies ar līdzīgu problemu? Varbūt kādam ir elektriskā shēma? Googli izraku, tur neatrast, ja būtu shēma gan jau izpētītu kas par vainu.

Paldies!

----------


## ansius

pārbaudi ūdensvārsta simistoru. (ja nevari atrast, atvieno vadus un izzvani kur pienāk, tālāk attiecīgi izseko pa celiņiem, vai arī uz plates vienkārši pēc kārtas, skaties kurš varētu būt.

----------


## defs

Pa šo durvju slēdzi. Tām mašīnām dažreiz ir tā,ka durvis noslēdz,bet kontakti nesavienojas./lai pārbaudītu,vai točno strādā durvju slēdzis,vajag varēt palaist centrafūgu,kaut vai tukšu/.
Vai nav apakšā tas mitruma sensors uz VM pašas grīdas iekšpusē?

----------


## ansius

+ http://www.elremont.ru/stirm/st_eng/steng_rem4.php

----------


## krabis

Liels paldies Ansius!
Vismaz shēma man tagad ir, mēģināšu kaut ko taustīt....

----------


## krabis

Vakar pēc Ansius dotā linka izraku visu to krievu forumu, tur dabūju linkus uz vēl pāris līdzīgiem forumiem. Atradu arī vairākus ierakstus ar ļoti līdzīgiem simptomiem. Šodien veļasmašīna tika izvilkta istabas vidū un pajaukta. Nokonstatēts ka motoram nodilušas oglītes, ceru ka tā arī būs vienīgā vaina. Tagad esmu šī aristona oglīšu meklējumos, izmēri 12,5x5x ~20 mm. Rīt došos uz vietējo vienīgo sadzīves tehnikas servisu, cerams ka nebūs kaut kāds unikāls deficīts...

----------


## krabis

Oģlītes šodien iepirktas (kā par brīnumu pat bija uz vietas) mašīna jau salikta un pat strādā  ::

----------


## Texx

Kur tādas oglītes var iepirkt? Un kuram motoram bija jāmaina? Tam, kas tvertni griež?

----------


## abergs

100% tādas laikam tikai servisā  ::  
Nav jau problema paņemt mazliet lielākas (1.latgalīte.com, 2.REBIR veikalā - zem SALVATa)
un padarboties ar vīli vai smilšpapīru...

----------


## krabis

Oglītes patiešām pirku sadzīves tehnikas servisā (Valmierā tāds ir tikai viens - SIA Stars Fabrikas ielā, un tā nav reklāma) Derēja precīzi un čaļi teica ka cietība arī esot pareizā šiem motoriem (uz to var iekrist pērkot kaut kādas latgalītē un pievīlējot, un rezultāts ir sabojāts kolektors). Mazliet par tēmu... kā tas var būt, ka galvenā barabāna motora piedziņas oglītes ietekmē ūdens neņemšanu. Es pat iepriekš nebiju piefiksējis, ka pirms ūdens ņemšanas, tas barabāns mazliet pagrozās turpu, šurpu, tjipa sakārto veļu, to uzzināju krievu forumos (tur ļoti daudz var uzzināt) nu jā, un galā tam motoram ir kaut kāds devējs, varbūt tahoģenerators, varbūt enkoders, kura gali aiziet uz procesoru... sekojoši, signāls par pagrozīšanos netika saņemts, ūdens padeve netika ieslēgta, viss ir vienkārši Vatson  ::

----------


## defs

Njā,šitos brīnumus tagad laikam tādus taisa.Tik pat labi var satrūkt siksna,motors griezīsies un ūdeni paņems,bet veļu neizmazgāsi.Nu labi-apsveicu ar uzvaru!

----------


## ansius

motorā ir tahoģenerātors...

tas ir zināmā vaida POST tests, power on self test, ļoti daudzām veļas mašīnām tāds ir

----------

